

WPA2 wireless security cracked - helpbygrace
http://phys.org/news/2014-03-wpa2-wireless.html

======
zaroth
Yes, you can brute force low entry shared secrets. This is really not news.

Yes, you can spoof management packets such as Deauth. Also very widely known.

